# Show Us Your Tt In The Snow



## myttnew (Jan 17, 2012)

hi a bit fun show us your tt in the snow il get mine up as soon as the snow gets worse lol haha  helen x


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

nice dusting!


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

It snowed over here yesterday for the first time, about 2".


----------



## Grumpy_SWE (Jul 26, 2011)

Sorry for the bad quality.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Not much snow over there either. :?


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

One from last year


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## delerium (Dec 13, 2011)

Crappy iPhone pic, here comes.

My TT with 18" studded Continental ContiIceContact winter tyres on.


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

conneem said:


> One from last year


have you got a colour shot   

fab picture - used to do a lot of monochrome myself FP4 HP5 those were the days :wink:


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

From earlier on today.


----------



## T7 Doc (Jun 28, 2007)

My first MKII 2009


----------



## Thesa1nT (Nov 9, 2011)

...


----------



## Mark 2 (Oct 18, 2011)

Nice pics of the TTs in the snow, I also detected that there are some spoilers up too!!!! good to see. :lol:


----------



## Thesa1nT (Nov 9, 2011)

...


----------



## Thesa1nT (Nov 9, 2011)

...


----------



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)

Thesa1nT said:


> After a few 4 wheel donuts yesterday...


Wow, very nice!


----------



## MGuruX (Dec 11, 2011)

From my window three weeks ago....


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

Mine after this weekends snow...


----------



## andyleem (Aug 7, 2011)

.


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

Taken yesterday ...


----------



## MarcF-TT (Jun 14, 2011)

Piker Mark said:


> Taken yesterday ...


What an awesome looking car!


----------



## pablos (Jan 14, 2003)

Snow wasn't too deep, but mighty slippery on summer tyres.....


----------



## easty (Aug 23, 2005)

ok, here goes. ive not posted hardly any pictures of my TT on here so i thought i would share my Quattro adventure in the snow (first experience). As im a keen car enthusiast and also a keen snowboarder it made perfect sense to combine the two things and take some snaps:-

*The night before_just as the white stuff was hammering down !*

















*The morning after*









*Car loaded up and ready to go_(suprisingly practical !)*

















*Still waiting for my wife to get ready so we can actually leave the driveway ! :x *

















*The aftermath_after a bit of off roading*


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

psmith98752 said:


> Piker Mark said:
> 
> 
> > Taken yesterday ...
> ...


Agreed - hope offerman doesn't notice spoiler up and the car is at a standstill


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

grasmere said:


> psmith98752 said:
> 
> 
> > Piker Mark said:
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

thanks chaps. Didn't notice I'd got the spoiler up until I looked at the picture :lol: I'd actually cleaned the car (which is why the I'd popped the spoiler up) and then it snowed, which is why it probably looks so good. Well, all TT's look good don't they


----------



## Typhhon (Oct 28, 2006)

Not mine...just seemed a lonely TTS left outside the chalet in Val d'isere all week








My ride for the week....


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

A bit late, and the snow has nearly gone, but I thought the reflection looked good.


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

-:[KM said:


> :-":2zzd4nut]A bit late, and the snow has nearly gone, but I thought the reflection looked good.


Wow, that looks great! Love those wheels on that shot. Is it lowered too?

Edit. Just looked at your sig and yes it is from Apex springs :lol:


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

Thanks matey!


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

andyleem said:


>


Are you sure that guy isn't pissing on your car?


----------



## Krpano (Dec 25, 2011)

I am a little late here too but i don't get this car out if there is more snow than this...









-:[KM]:- , i love you car/wheels combination...


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

-:[KM said:


> :-":3lx77t46]A bit late, and the snow has nearly gone, but I thought the reflection looked good.


That's absolutely stunning mate. Love the wheels and just the way it's sitting.

Is that a TTS body kit there too?

Real smart mate!!!!


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

-:[KM said:


> :-":2xq7p9ls]


ou la la!


----------



## kevin34 (Jul 11, 2011)

Yesterday, in Montserrat mountain, Catalonia.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Last year:


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

peter-ss said:


>


That's very artisitc that is.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)




----------



## buddylove (May 22, 2012)

-:[KM said:


> :-":2bt20wa4]A bit late, and the snow has nearly gone, but I thought the reflection looked good.


Cool car

Those wheels look 8) are they originals ?


----------



## genie_v1 (Aug 2, 2002)




----------



## GCTTS (Nov 11, 2012)

Very impressed that you are cleaning your car in that snow. Did you connect your hose to the hot tap ? Two buckets though, very wise.


----------



## Dayer2910 (Apr 29, 2012)

A bit buried today.....safer to take the jeep to work.


----------



## genie_v1 (Aug 2, 2002)

Gcrank said:


> Very impressed that you are cleaning your car in that snow. Did you connect your hose to the hot tap ? Two buckets though, very wise.


Ha ha. Used the cold, but, I had to thaw the hose out in a hot bath before using. Then, very quick drying before total freeze.


----------



## Anakin (Apr 19, 2011)

On the Cat and Fiddle 8am this morning 










Later on somewhere less snowy and after a wash


----------



## DrTroy (Jan 25, 2010)

:mrgreen:


----------



## Blacknerd (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

About 3" of snow so far this morning in Kent, blasting around unused local lanes, TT just having fun


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

DrTroy said:


> :mrgreen:


This car looks rather evil :wink:


----------



## Joerek (Oct 24, 2008)

Got a look-a-like


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Snow update:


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

More snow...


----------



## DrTroy (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## nas02141 (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

All snuggled up and warm under its cover


----------



## Papatag (May 13, 2012)

Black and white


----------



## Lyons (May 12, 2010)




----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi guys

Still snowing here  









I really hate not being able to clean it.

Phil


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Makes me chilly just looking at them


----------

